# After Effects Sprache umstellen -> prob.



## Sepa (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de Community
Ich habe mir After Effects 7.0 besorgt und möchte es auf Deutsch umstellen ! Ich habe am Anfang der Installation darauf geachtet , dass ich auf deutsch stelle und habe auch aus dem "Language" Ordner After Effects D gestartet. Aber trotzdem ist AE bei mir *zum Teil * auf Englisch , also so eine Mischung ... die Effekte sind alle auf Englisch , ein paar Teile von den Kontextmenüs sind auf Deutsch etc. ... Wüsste jemand zufällig wie ich das wegbekomme ? -.- Wäre demjenigen dankbar , da ich mir von Video2Brain ein Workshop dazu gekauft habe und endlich loslegen möchte die dort gezeigten dinge auch auszuprobieren! Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 

Sepa


----------



## InTruster (29. Juni 2007)

Hi , im After effects Ordner ist ein Languages Ordner dort sind die jeweiligen Datein mit den einzelnen Abkürzungen.D steht für deutsch.After effects ausmachen , die Exe Adobe After effects D öffnen und freuen


----------



## Sepa (29. Juni 2007)

hast du meinen beitrag ueberhaupt gelesen ? "Ich habe mir After Effects 7.0 besorgt und möchte es auf Deutsch umstellen ! Ich habe am Anfang der Installation darauf geachtet , dass ich auf deutsch stelle und habe auch aus dem "Language" Ordner After Effects D gestartet. Aber trotzdem ist AE bei mir zum Teil  auf Englisch "  naechstes mal lesen , denn das ist eigentlich nicht zu uebersehen , außer alk war bei dir im spiel. naja hier kann mir wahrsch. keiner helfen


----------



## InTruster (30. Juni 2007)

Oh ich würde mal lieber sagen das du dich dann an Adobe wenden solltest.
Anstatt hier den grossen zu machen und beleidigungen raus zu prügeln würde ich lieber mal froh sein das überhaupt jemand deinen Thread gelesen hat.

Mit deiner grossen klappe wirst du hier nicht weit kommen


----------

